# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  CSS3 Gradients

## Robbie

I just installed a plugin to utilize CSS3 gradients.  Which is super awesome.  It basically handles rounded corners and gradients using CSS instead of images.  It appears to be working...which should reduce the amount of images that are loaded each time you visit a page.  Proble is...the gradients are using some style variables that we haven't configured yet.  So the colors will be a little off until we fix that.  Stay tuned!

----------


## Robbie

Dropped this due to non-customization.

----------

